# more upright



## Percy (Jun 11, 2007)

I think I need to come more upright becuase when my shoulders turn they take the club inside rather than along the plane line. Any help? 

Thanks


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Percy said:


> I think I need to come more upright becuase when my shoulders turn they take the club inside rather than along the plane line. Any help?
> 
> Thanks


Percy: you are talking about your basic stance? if you have played cricket or like we yanks swing a baseball bat. picture that set up for the pitch but its with your golf club. notice you don't step into the pitch with the golf club you allow the follow through to turn the body and finish like you're posing for a picture. there is more to this but if we are thinking the same thing that is the simplist discription I can give.
I know I'm swinging outside to inside and pushing the ball right, I have to go to my pro so he can see my swing and help me work out the flaw. I thought I corrected the problem but it has returned and its driving me crazy more than I am now.

keep in touch
Bob


----------

